# Milan in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto.



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Valex (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dopo il sabato killer, ecco il giovedi di m....
Bacca...non ho piu parole...


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

Fermate Galliani vi prego


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2015)

...Ed eccovi anche il "grande attaccante". POVERI NOI, POVERI NOI!


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia, almeno i soldi ci sono quindi li buttiamo


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Io non ho veramente più parole,questo è masochismo.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Fermate Galliani vi prego


.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Questa sarebbe un'autentica follia. 25M per un giocatorino esploso a 28 anni in Spagna?!


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Lopez
Abate Mexes Zapata De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Bacca Menez

Perfetto per lottare col Sassuolo e il Genoa per il decimo posto.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe un'autentica follia. 25M per un giocatorino esploso a 28 anni in Spagna?!



Solo se affiancato a ibra ha senso


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Non ne usciremo mai ragazzi, Galliani va cacciato a pedate dalla testa fino ai piedi. E' il cancro numero 1


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Lo fanno apposta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Solo se affiancato a ibra ha senso



Così ci può anche stare, ma se non arriva Ibra? Comunque il prezzo è troppo alto a prescindere.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Solo se affiancato a ibra ha senso



Concordo... comunque c'era di meglio in circolazione... senza parole


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2015)

50 milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci. 
Il prezzo di Cavani, o poco meno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Lucas dove sei!?!? Almeno con te si trattavano giocatori forti


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Che didastro..Galliani ci sta distruggendo, rema contro.. mi rifiuto di credere che sia cosi scarso


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (25 Giugno 2015)

A me Bacca non dispiace. I suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, se arriva sono contento


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Giugno 2015)

Non c'è limite al peggio .

Ecco la grande punta e il grande centrocampista.

Ora Soriano come puntello e siamo a cavallo .


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

Levategli i soldi, erano meglio i parametri zero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Bacca è la prima scelta di Mihajlovic. Il Milan sta lavorando molto e vuole anticipare la Roma.*


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bacca è la prima scelta di Mihajlovic. Il Milan sta lavorando molto e vuole anticipare la Roma.*



si bravi... tiratelo li di dietro a Miha... Tanto lo sanno tutti che Galliani è un pervertito di cessi da strapagare


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bacca è la prima scelta di Mihajlovic. Il Milan sta lavorando molto e vuole anticipare la Roma.*



Sabatini con questi 20 milioni prendi bacca


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Un feticista di cessi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

*Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bacca è la prima scelta di Mihajlovic. Il Milan sta lavorando molto e vuole anticipare la Roma.*



Sabatini salvaci tu!


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*



Se piace a miha allora il gallo deve prenderlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se piace a miha allora il gallo deve prenderlo



A quanto pare è così: Sinisa lo vuole a tutti i costi. Mah, speriamo bene...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Il feticista !!!!! Fermatelo , fermate Galliani per dio !!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



la colombia è ancora in corsa in coppa america ? speriamo che bacca si sfasci nel frattempo.


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2015)

ma lo cooscete ? e' + forte di jm


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A quanto pare è così: Sinisa lo vuole a tutti i costi. Mah, speriamo bene...


Se miha deve fallire lo faccia con chi ha scelto. Almeno sarà stata sua incompetenza solo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*



Ma avete visto tutti i suoi gol in questa stagione? Tutti sulla linea della porta...

Bacca è un Destro. Se hai Ibra magari può anche fare bene, ma da solo no.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2015)

Il bello è che probabilmente la Roma ce lo soffierà con i soldi che le abbiamo dato per Bertolacci.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Voglio anche baselli e Gatto Soriano!!!!! Vai Galliani 30mln anche per loro e passa la paura.

60mln buttati in un water


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma lo cooscete ? e' + forte di jm



Bacca è uno come mandzukic, con JM(centravanti completissimo) non c'entra nulla


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*



a me non dispiace per nulla, in una squadra che gira questo è un grande acquisto..certo nella roma farebbe sicuramente meglio ma da qualche parte dovremo pur incominciare


----------



## ralf (25 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto tutti i suoi gol in questa stagione? Tutti sulla linea della porta...
> 
> Bacca è un Destro. Se hai Ibra magari può anche fare bene, ma da solo no.



Però rispetto a Destro corre di più e aiuta molto la squadra.A me non piace,però se lo prendono inseriscono sicuro Rami.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2015)

Lo dico: è il nuovo Ricardo Oliveira


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> a me non dispiace per nulla, *in una squadra che gira questo è un grande acquisto*..certo nella roma farebbe sicuramente meglio ma da qualche parte dovremo pur incominciare



Vedi il problema?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2015)

A me schifo non fa, però non si possono spendere 30 milioni per questo qua. 30 milioni che uniti ai 20 di Bertolacci ne fanno 50 buttati letteralmente via. 
A 15-20 milioni sarebbe un bel colpo.
E' logico poi che a quella cifra non te lo diano, così come è logico che un dirigente capace saluta tutti e va a prendere un attaccante più giovane e di maggiori prospettive.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*


Ecco il fenomeno che segna solo sulla linea della porta..vorrei vedere con una squadra con centrocampisti di scarpari, quante palle arriveranno 
http://www.milanworld.net/milan-world-tube-vf18/


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

Lo ripeto, abbattete galliani prima che sia troppo tardi!!! La ciliegina sulla torta sarà astori.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me si fa per 20 più rami


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2015)

Follia anche questa.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il fenomeno che segna solo sulla linea della porta..vorrei vedere con una squadra con centrocampisti di scarpari, quante palle arriveranno
> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-world-tube-vf18/



abbiamo preso iniesta a 20ml. no problem ora.


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*


Mentre parlava ho avuto la sensazione che non sappia neanche chi sia. Anzi, ne sono quasi certo.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Pedullá: il Milan è forte su Bacca che però non sarà l'attaccante di riferimento del prossimo anno


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Pedullá: il Milan è forte su Bacca che però non sarà l'attaccante di riferimento del prossimo anno



Ibra.



Dexter ha scritto:


> Mentre parlava ho avuto la sensazione che non sappia neanche chi sia. Anzi, ne sono quasi certo.



Ha vinto due Europa League consecutive da protagonista e non sa chi è? 
Dai, per piacere.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Pedullá: il Milan è forte su Bacca che però non sarà l'attaccante di riferimento del prossimo anno



Non credo visto che ci spenderanno tantissimo...per prenderne uno di riferimento a parte Ibra devono spendere minimo 50 milioni.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non credo visto che ci spenderanno tantissimo...per prenderne uno di riferimento a parte Ibra devono spendere minimo 50 milioni.


Io credo si intenda ibra che con bacca sarebbe una bella coppia. Bertolacci sulla trequarti e Bonaventura mezz ala. Alla fine prenderanno un altra mezzala e un regista secondo me. Mongolico e de jong saranno riserve


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Pedullá: il Milan è forte su Bacca che però non sarà l'attaccante di riferimento del prossimo anno


E chi sarà l'attaccante di riferimento secondo lui?


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lo dico: è il nuovo Ricardo Oliveira



Pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Danielsan (26 Giugno 2015)

Ma la federazione Colombiana per Bacca concederà le visite mediche?


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> E chi sarà l'attaccante di riferimento secondo lui?


Non lo ha detto ma rifacendoci alle sue parole di oggi che parlava di una notizia che avrebbe dato solo domani sera allora forse si riferisce al Milan...vedremo. Pedullá ultimamente mi sembra affidabile


----------



## siioca (26 Giugno 2015)

Uno che fa 30 gol non è un bidone.Poi è ovvio che il campo darà un verdetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2015)

Era meglio un rinnovo prestito di Destro, almeno non si buttavano 20/30 milioni. 

Mamma mia, sono arrivati al punto di farci rimpiangere i mercati a parametro zero e scambi.

Vergognatevi buffoni.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Uno che fa 30 gol non è un bidone.Poi è ovvio che il campo darà un verdetto.



Ricardo Oliveira, che fece anche più gol di Bacca in Liga, difatti poi si è rivelato un buon giocatore


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Levategli i soldi, erano meglio i parametri zero



.


50 mln per bacca e bertolacci
non ho parole

preferivo destro


----------



## siioca (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ricardo Oliveira, che fece anche più gol di Bacca in Liga, difatti poi si è rivelato un buon giocatore


Non capisco il perchè si deve paragonare Bacca ad Oliveira.Allora fatemi capire,tutti i giocatori che segnano il liga al di fuori di Ronaldo e Messi sono bidoni?Allora Benzema,Vietto,Higuain,Manzukic e tanti altri buoni giocatori che hanno segnato meno gol di Bacca in liga cosa sono?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic: "Bacca è un grande giocatore ed è definitivamente pronto per la Serie A"*





siioca ha scritto:


> Uno che fa 30 gol non è un bidone.Poi è ovvio che il campo darà un verdetto.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca è una tipologia di giocatore per me odiosa; avrebbe un senso solo se affiancato a Ibra che fa giocare bene tutti quelli intorno, ricordate Nocerino? giocava da Dio! In caso contrario senza Ibra siamo una squadra che non può aspirare a nulla, forse si lotta per e. l


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Bacca è una tipologia di giocatore per me odiosa; avrebbe un senso solo se affiancato a Ibra che fa giocare bene tutti quelli intorno, ricordate Nocerino? giocava da Dio! In caso contrario senza Ibra siamo una squadra che non può aspirare a nulla, forse si lotta per e. l



non esiste soolo Ibrahimovic comunque.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Stiamo diventando il Liverpool della Serie A. Strapaghiamo giocatori sopravvalutati per non vincere mai una mazza.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> A me Bacca non dispiace. I suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, se arriva sono contento



Il problema infatti non è l'arrivo di Bacca.
Bacca è un buon attaccante.
Quello che è discutibile è questo:

-assurdo pagarlo 30 milioni.
-non serve a nulla senza una squadra che lo supporta, e rischierebbe quindi di fare la fine di Destro. Per intenderci, pure il miglior Inzaghi e il miglior Bierhoff avrebbero fatto la fine di Destro in questo Milan.
-se la società si ripiglia e spende davvero, rischiano comunque di investire 80 milioni per Bacca, Bertolacci e Witsel. 
80 milioni per nessun top player.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stiamo diventando il Liverpool della Serie A. Strapaghiamo giocatori sopravvalutati per non vincere mai una mazza.



Paragone decisamente calzante.
Manca solo che ci ripigliamo Balotelli.


----------



## S T B (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dategli i soldi a Galliani e vedrete, dicevano


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se piace a miha allora il gallo deve prenderlo



Ovvio. Il mercato in genere si fa così.


----------



## Heaven (26 Giugno 2015)

Se lo vuole Mihajlovic mi fido. Anche se JM era molto meglio.
Realisticamente nel mercato non so quanto ci sia di meglio


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io credo si intenda ibra che con bacca sarebbe una bella coppia. Bertolacci sulla trequarti e Bonaventura mezz ala. Alla fine prenderanno un altra mezzala e un regista secondo me. Mongolico e de jong saranno riserve



Direi Bonaventura trequarti e Bertolacci mezzala destra, pur essendo mancino naturale ma fondamentalmente ambidestro. Sulla mezzala opposta attualmente Montolivo, ma il giovane Mauri è in corsia di sorpasso e a breve completerà la manovra. Witsel è una mezzala ma ha il passo da centrocampista centrale basso in un 4312 (ruolo in cui Montolivo ha fallito per limiti di resistenza atletica). Riuscirà a inserirsi lì? Chissà: se ci riuscisse sarebbe un notevole salto di qualità rispetto a De Jong.


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se lo vuole Mihajlovic mi fido. Anche se JM era molto meglio.
> Realisticamente nel mercato non so quanto ci sia di meglio



I suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, in carriera. E ne ha fatti tantissimi in una squadra media come il Siviglia, esaltato da un tecnico come Emery che non collocherei tra i mediocri. Ed un altro non esattamente incompetente come José Pekerman fa giocare lui e non Martinez in nazionale. Un motivo: qualche assist in più per i compagni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, in carriera. E ne ha fatti tantissimi in una squadra media come il Siviglia, esaltato da un tecnico come Emery che non collocherei tra i mediocri. Ed un altro non esattamente incompetente come José Pekerman fa giocare lui e non Martinez in nazionale. Un motivo: qualche assist in più per i compagni.


Per me Gameiro per dire è più forte di Bacca. Sto Bacca è una pippa colossale.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lo dico: è il nuovo Ricardo Oliveira



L'ho subito pensato anch'io, ma Oliveira almeno era la "tassa" Ronaldinho....questo che c'azzecca?


----------



## Sotiris (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



questo è scarso, per me almeno, ma veramente scarso.
goffo come il Kluivert del Milan.


----------



## davidino (26 Giugno 2015)

Il grande attaccante e il grande centrocampista?


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca potrebbe essere un bel colpo solamente se affiancato da ibra. Per me insieme sarebbero una bella coppia, uno fisico e tecnico, l'altro rapido e veloce. Potrebbe finalizzare tutti gli assist di ibra. Mi ricorderebbe un po la coppia ibra robinho seppur molto diversa come caratteristiche. Senza ibra potrebbe essere un vlamoroso flop


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2015)

sulla punta andavano spesi pure 40 50 mln secondo me...accontentarsi di questo qui no...avesse avuto 25 anni...mah forse...ma a 29 anni...mamma mia...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ma che è stamattina, un incubo, tutti i cessi stiamo prendendo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Personalmente non mi porta più dubbi di quanti ne portava Martinez.

Anche se comunque non mi esalta.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Non lo conosco bene però il fatto che in nazionale JM sia la sua riserva potrebbe far ben sperare


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Questo mi fa letteralmente vomitare..mamma mia..ci si lamenta per Bertolacci.....non ho parole..ma pensano davvero di rilanciare il brand e vincere qualcosa con Bacca?..ma tipo Felipe Anderson dell'amicone Lotito quanto costa?!?!

[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] Raga attenti alle parole censurate, anche mascherate da puntini, virgole etc!


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Personalmente non mi porta più dubbi di quanti ne portava Martinez.
> 
> Anche se comunque non mi esalta.



Questo, questo assolutamente.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco bene però il fatto che in nazionale JM sia la sua riserva potrebbe far ben sperare



Se è per quello anche Falcao è titolare ma a vederlo pare un ex giocatore, quindi vuol dire poco o nulla.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Intanto Il lione ha appena comprato un nuovo attaccante, probabilmente Lacazette sarà del Psg, vedremo le evoluzioni su Ibra e se sarà il partner di Bacca, sempre se arriva


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Intanto Il lione ha appena comprato un nuovo attaccante, probabilmente Lacazette sarà del Psg, vedremo le evoluzioni su Ibra e se sarà il partner di Bacca, sempre se arriva



Penso di sì, l'ideale sarebbe prendere Ibra e schivare sto bidonazzo.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca l'ho seguito poco, solo in EL, non mi è affatto sembrato un cesso come dite, in campionato peró non l'ho visto, se siete così scettici un motivo dev'esserci, potete illuminarmi?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Solo se affiancato a ibra ha senso



Anche Nocerino aveva senso accanto a ibra.
Lo svedese é un colosso però anche se per lui ë diverso ,ammesso che arrivi,avrà sempre 34 anni...uno forte che lo affianci ci starebbe.
Bacca tra tutti era quello che avrei schifato come la peste...ovviamente ora é il prescelto...mah....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Bacca l'ho seguito poco, solo in EL, non mi è affatto sembrato un cesso come dite, in campionato peró non l'ho visto, se siete così scettici un motivo dev'esserci, potete illuminarmi?



Anch io l ho visto in EL.
Ha fatto anche doppietta in finale...non dico che é un cesso cosmico ma gli attaccanti spagnoli da noi non hanno mai brillato(morendo me lo ricordo ancora ) e poi secondo me uno così non darebbe niente in più di quello cha abbimo già...vedrei solo un colpo dato dal "devo prendere qualcuno ma non so chi prendere...ah ecco bacca "....gettare i soldi...e parecchi a quanto pare...


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Anch io l ho visto in EL.
> Ha fatto anche doppietta in finale...non dico che é un cesso cosmico ma gli attaccanti spagnoli da noi non hanno mai brillato(morendo me lo ricordo ancora ) e poi secondo me uno così non darebbe niente in più di quello cha abbimo già...vedrei solo un colpo dato dal "devo prendere qualcuno ma non so chi prendere...ah ecco bacca "....gettare i soldi...e parecchi a quanto pare...



Ok, la tua risposta è stata abbastanza chiara, non è uno che fa la differenza... Al siviglia segna perchè è ottimamente supportato, da noi con dormolivo farebbe quanto pazzini.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ok, la tua risposta è stata abbastanza chiara, non è uno che fa la differenza... Al siviglia segna perchè è ottimamente supportato, da noi con dormolivo farebbe quanto pazzini.



Si secondo me si.
C è da dire che tanto dipenderà dal gioco che sinisa darà al Milan...perché se diventiamo uno squadra organizzata tutto é possibile,non dico vincere ma comunque anche giocatori normali possono diventare importanti nel meccanismo della squadra.
La Juve ha vinto uno scudo con Matri e noi perso con ibra.
L allenatore conta molto...andrò in chiesa a mettere un cero votivo per sinisa.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Anch io l ho visto in EL.
> Ha fatto anche doppietta in finale...non dico che é un cesso cosmico ma gli attaccanti spagnoli da noi non hanno mai brillato(morendo me lo ricordo ancora ) e poi secondo me uno così non darebbe niente in più di quello cha abbimo già...vedrei solo un colpo dato dal "devo prendere qualcuno ma non so chi prendere...ah ecco bacca "....gettare i soldi...e parecchi a quanto pare...



I sudamericani però hanno fattto spesso bene, e Bacca è Colombiano


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema infatti non è l'arrivo di Bacca.
> Bacca è un buon attaccante.
> Quello che è discutibile è questo:
> 
> ...



Bè siamo ancora a fine giugno, secondo me se arriva Bacca non esclude l'arrivo di un altro attaccante importante. Per quanto riguarda i soldi sono d'accordo, si parla di cifre esagerate, però almeno vuol dire che i soldi ci sono!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> I sudamericani però hanno fattto spesso bene, e Bacca è Colombiano



Si é vero!!speriamo...se arrivasse dalla premier magari,dalla liga tanti semi sconosciuti magari hanno beccato le annate top e poi da noi non si sono più ripetuti!
Per martinez magari sarebbe stato lo stesso eh...però fisicamente un attaccante così massiccio e potente mi sarebbe piaciuto.
Vebbe vediamo che ci combinano sto anno....tanto si sa già che sia nella gioia sia nel dolore noi saremo sempre qui.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Giugno 2015)

a me il suo acquisto non farebbe schifo, è chiaro che se dobbiamo pagarlo 30 milioni c'è probabilmente di meglio sul mercato, sarebbe comunque l'emblema della casualità con cui si lavora in società, è tutto improvvisato.
Ci sarebbe bisogno di un restyling societario a mio avviso, ma cacciare il dottor Galliani è dura eh, questo vuole una buonuscita di 30 e passa milioni


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Giugno 2015)

Saranno pure soldi buttati ma questo passa il convento e rispetto a matri è certamente un grosso upgrade


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Se arrivasse Ibra, sarebbe lui a fare la punta fisica. Per questo di fianco a lui ci vuole una punta veloce, di movimento, che sappia anche mettere dentro gli assist del divino.
Bacca ha queste caratteristiche. Anche Lacazette, ma se lo vuole il PSG ce lo possiamo scordare.
Martinez era una via di mezzo, anche se sarebbe venuto a costare di più, considerando che con il Siviglia possiamo usare Rami come contropartita.
Non è un nome che mi esalta, ma può dire la sua.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.


30 la Bacca 50 l'amore?


----------



## Ciachi (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca e Ibra come eder e ......Okaka!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Sì sì, è Harry Potter.
Ora andremo a strapagare un quasi 30 enne che ha azzeccato un paio di stagioni in vita sua. Sarà un Oliveira 2.0.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2015)

Sportmediaset : agente di Bacca a Milano: ecco in arrivo il pacco, che sciattezza, società ridicola


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2015)

se va alla roma o al liverpool ci avranno soffiato un fenomeno
se viene al milan e' un pacco
ovviamente


----------



## Ruud (26 Giugno 2015)

Io continuo a non capire perchè con Martinez c'era la gente che si faceva i segoni bimani mentre per Bacca si grida al pacco. Cosa avrebbe combinato Martinez più di Bacca nella sua carriera?


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*



L'agente ha detto che è ancora viva la pista inglese (Liverpool) e quelle italiane (Milan, Roma) ed ha aggiunto che in Inghilterra pagano bene 

Io dal Siviglia prenderei Krychowiak da piazzare davanti alla difesa.
Se poi viene Bacca, non lo butto via


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se va alla roma o al liverpool ci avranno soffiato un fenomeno
> se viene al milan e' un pacco
> ovviamente



al milan è piu probabile sia un pacco per il semplice fatto che bacca è un finalizzatore e negli ultimi tempi abbiamo visto che al milan giocatori di quella categoria puntualmente falliscono


----------



## Dany20 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*


Mi auguro di no. Poi 30 milioni per un 29enne alla sua prima buona stagione.


----------



## Tahva (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*


Io ho il terrore che con un centrocampo imbarazzante come il nostro, questo faccia la fine di Destro... speriamo arrivino altri rinforzi a supportarlo...


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro di no. Poi 30 milioni per un 29enne alla sua prima buona stagione.



La clausola di Bacca é di 25 milioni mi sembra. Comunque tutti elogiano sabatini che ha ammesso vorrebbe prendere Bacca che é un cesso, tutti elogiano marotta che per due mesi ha tentato di prendere Witsel che é un asse del cesso. Ci vuole un po di equilibrio. Bacca non é un cesso é un dato di fatto. Magari non é un top player ma non é un cesso.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se va alla roma o al liverpool ci avranno soffiato un fenomeno
> se viene al milan e' un pacco
> ovviamente


Infatti basta vedere la nostra rosa. Tutti fenomeni, menomale che li abbiamo presi



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Ruud ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire perchè con Martinez c'era la gente che si faceva i segoni bimani mentre per Bacca si grida al pacco. Cosa avrebbe combinato Martinez più di Bacca nella sua carriera?



Non si devono guardare solo ai numeri..il calcio è altro..JM si vede che ha dentro il fuoco sacro dei bomber, è una forza della natura e di certo qui si sarebbe consacrato..Bacca invece c'ha quella faccia da sfigato tipo olivolì e gilardino..quel genere di giocatore che arriva qui e ha zero personalità e che all'impatto con san siro si imbratterà le mutande sicuro...

Paccone clamoroso...spero solo che inserendo quel paracarro di Rami si riesca a pagarlo "solo" 20 milioni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si devono guardare solo ai numeri..il calcio è altro..JM si vede che ha dentro il fuoco sacro dei bomber, è una forza della natura e di certo qui si sarebbe consacrato..Bacca invece c'ha quella faccia da sfigato tipo olivolì e gilardino..quel genere di giocatore che arriva qui e ha zero personalità e che all'impatto con san siro si imbratterà le mutande sicuro...
> 
> Paccone clamoroso...spero solo che inserendo quel paracarro di Rami si riesca a pagarlo "solo" 20 milioni..



esatto , quoto tutto ... 
Bacca alla prima a san siro ( vuoto ) farà i retropassaggi...


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si devono guardare solo ai numeri..il calcio è altro..JM si vede che ha dentro il fuoco sacro dei bomber, è una forza della natura e di certo qui si sarebbe consacrato..Bacca invece c'ha quella faccia da sfigato tipo olivolì e gilardino..quel genere di giocatore che arriva qui e ha zero personalità e che all'impatto con san siro si imbratterà le mutande sicuro...
> 
> Paccone clamoroso...spero solo che inserendo quel paracarro di Rami si riesca a pagarlo "solo" 20 milioni..



Su questo discordo.
Intanto Bacca olivolì ha vinto due Europa League di fila DA PROTAGONISTA, mentre Martinez è ancora al Porto.
In nazionale, Martinez non solo fa panca a Bacca, ma fa panca pure a Gutierrez 

Spero in altri nomi, ma che sia uno scarsone no. E' un inzaghi 2.0


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , quoto tutto ...
> Bacca alla prima a san siro ( vuoto ) farà i retropassaggi...



può funzionare solo se ci sarà Ibra o centravanti degno di tale nome; se Bacca sarà il punto di riferimento farà la fine dei suoi illustri predecessori Ricardo Oliveira,gilardino, Destro etc etc


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , quoto tutto ...
> Bacca alla prima a san siro ( vuoto ) farà i retropassaggi...



Non mi preoccupa tanto la prima (ricordi l'esordio ottimo di R.Olivera?) quanto quando a metà stagione col milan che veleggia al 6° 7° posto sarà in panca a guardare giocare Matri....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Su questo discordo.
> Intanto Bacca olivolì ha vinto due Europa League di fila DA PROTAGONISTA, mentre Martinez è ancora al Porto.
> In nazionale, Martinez non solo fa panca a Bacca, ma fa panca pure a Gutierrez
> 
> Spero in altri nomi, ma che sia uno scarsone no. E' un inzaghi 2.0



Perchè adesso il Siviglia ha più blasone del Porto? Questa mi è nuova.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca avrà successo se avremo un buon gioco, cosa difficile.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Perchè adesso il Siviglia ha più blasone del Porto? Questa mi è nuova.



Cosa c'entra?
Negli ultimi due anni, il Siviglia con Bacca ha vinto di più del Porto con Martinez.
Sono dati oggettivi.
Del blasone non me ne frega nulla.
Sulla carta Quaresma - Martinez- Brahimi sono più forti di Reyes- Bacca - Vitolo...eppure non hanno vinto nulla.

Conta come gira la squadra, non i nomi dei giocatori. A meno che si parli di top. E nè Martinez nè Bacca sono top. I top sono Ibra, Lewa, Suarez e pochi altri.


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca è una pippa. Spero che la Roma non lo prenda ed auguro anche al Milan di non prenderlo. Visto che vivo a Milano in una zona (Navigli) piena di milanisti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Perchè adesso il Siviglia ha più blasone del Porto? Questa mi è nuova.



Gioca in un campionato dal livello comunque molto diverso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bacca avrà successo se avremo un buon gioco, cosa difficile.


Nel caso ci sarà da prendersela con Mihajlovic che ora come ora sembra intoccabile per la personalità ma ha tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel caso ci sarà da prendersela con Mihajlovic che ora come ora sembra intoccabile per la personalità ma ha tutto da dimostrare.



Assolutamente, ha tutto da dimostrare non meno di Inzaghi e Seedorf.


----------



## Alberto (26 Giugno 2015)

C'è un giocatore del QPR secondo me buono in attacco, si chiama Charlie Austin, Ha 25 anni e non credo sia peggio di Bacca. Lo scorso anno ha fatto 18 gol e 7 assist in 35 presenze. Non credo costi nemmeno molto, e sicuramente meno di Bacca e 4 anni in meno. 
Carriera:
14-15 (QPR-Premier league): 30 presenze, 17 gol
13-14 (QPR-Champinship): 31 presenze, 17 gol
12-13 (Burnley-Championship): 37 presenze, 24 gol
non riporto gli altri anni ma in totale in 197 gare ha realizzato 105 gol, è vero la maggior parte in Championship, ma al primo anno di Premier ne ha realizzati 17 (+ 1 in FA cup). Ha segnato a squadre quali Chelsea (1 gol), Man City (1 gol), Aston villa (3 gol), Arsenal (2 gol), West Brom (4 gol)


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'agente di Bacca è a Milano e il suo obiettivo è di portare il suo assistito al Milan. Il Siviglia continua a chiedere 30 milioni (la sua clausola), ma il Milan potrebbe abbassare il cash da versare inserendo Adil Rami nella trattativa*





Alberto ha scritto:


> C'è un giocatore del QPR secondo me buono in attacco, si chiama Charlie Austin, Ha 25 anni e non credo sia peggio di Bacca. Lo scorso anno ha fatto 18 gol e 7 assist in 35 presenze. Non credo costi nemmeno molto, e sicuramente meno di Bacca e 4 anni in meno.
> Carriera:
> 14-15 (QPR-Premier league): 30 presenze, 17 gol
> 13-14 (QPR-Champinship): 31 presenze, 17 gol
> ...



Già è molto meglio imho, ma non andiamo furoi strada.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> C'è un giocatore del QPR secondo me buono in attacco, si chiama Charlie Austin, Ha 25 anni e non credo sia peggio di Bacca. Lo scorso anno ha fatto 18 gol e 7 assist in 35 presenze. Non credo costi nemmeno molto, e sicuramente meno di Bacca e 4 anni in meno.
> Carriera:
> 14-15 (QPR-Premier league): 30 presenze, 17 gol
> 13-14 (QPR-Champinship): 31 presenze, 17 gol
> ...



Scusate l'OT ma la storia di austin e' simile a quella di Bacca.

Charlie Austin e' esploso negli ultimi tre anni.

Fino a Dicembre 2008 giocava nei dilettanti e il suo lavoro principale era il muratore.
Costa £20m proprio come Bacca, il quale essendo piu' vecchio, ha giocato in nazionale e coppe europee.

Austin se va bene e' un bacca tra tre anni.

Fine OT


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2015)

E' una attaccante mobile,starebbe benissimo accanto ad Ibra.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

Si allora facciamo che se il Siviglia ipervaluta Bacca a 30 milioni e non vuole trattare, noi facciamo lo stesso con Rami a 10.
A 20 milioni si chiude...poi magari un paio di milioncini legati a goal segnati (minimo 10) e raggiumgimento CL si possono anche inserire.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Gente, il peso di Bacca lo vedremo il 2 settembre. Se si sarà costruita una squadra in grado di giocare a calcio, Bacca potrà essere un'ottima punta. Ma non è Ibra, non crea il gioco, è un finalizzatore.


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2015)

se arriva per me e' un incubo...giocatore veramente indegno


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Gente, il peso di Bacca lo vedremo il 2 settembre. Se si sarà costruita una squadra in grado di giocare a calcio, Bacca potrà essere un'ottima punta. Ma non è Ibra, non crea il gioco, è un finalizzatore.



ibra è finalizzatore ma anche assist man... basta vedere quanti goal ha fatto nocerino e quanti robinho (considerando anche tutti quelli sbagliati) alla prima stagione con ibra..

Per me solo con lui Bacca sarebbe un acquisto sensato.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> ibra è finalizzatore ma anche assist man... basta vedere quanti goal ha fatto nocerino e quanti robinho (considerando anche tutti quelli sbagliati) alla prima stagione con ibra..
> 
> Per me solo con lui Bacca sarebbe un acquisto sensato.


A parte che Bacca viene preferito a j.Martinez in nazionale proprio perché fa più assist...
Sicuramente con Ibra sarebbe un attaccante ottimo, ma più in generale bisognerà portare questa benedetta palla in area piccola dove diventa davvero incisivo. Al momento, con gli esterni e i centrocampisti che abbiamo è veramente isolato (alla Destro), speriamo che da qui al 2 settembre le cose cambino.


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> se arriva per me e' un incubo...giocatore veramente indegno


Bho io non so come si fa a definire indegno uno che ha vinto l Europa League da protagonista, secondo tutti gli addetti ai lavori tra i migliori della manifestazione, che segna pure una doppietta in finale. Teniamoci matri titolare tanto secondo alcuni é meglio.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bho io non so come si fa a definire indegno uno che ha vinto l Europa League da protagonista, secondo tutti gli addetti ai lavori tra i migliori della manifestazione, che segna pure una doppietta in finale. Teniamoci matri titolare tanto secondo alcuni é meglio.



Ma appunto, come dicevo manca COMPLETAMENTE il senso della prospettiva e della misura in alcuni ^^
NON ci sono attaccanti già formati migliori di lui che possiamo permetterci, l'alternativa era Dzeko ma è ancor di più una scommessa e ha un ingaggio faraonico. Oppure ti butti sui giovani promettenti, ma:
1) Sono una doppia scommesa (campionato diverso+confermarsi)
2) Galliani non li conosce
3) Zero appeal mediatico


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, come dicevo manca COMPLETAMENTE il senso della prospettiva e della misura in alcuni ^^
> NON ci sono attaccanti già formati migliori di lui che possiamo permetterci, l'alternativa era Dzeko ma è ancor di più una scommessa e ha un ingaggio faraonico. Oppure ti butti sui giovani promettenti, ma:
> 1) Sono una doppia scommesa (campionato diverso+confermarsi)
> 2) Galliani non li conosce
> 3) Zero appeal mediatico



Dzeko é uno dei miei preferiti da quando anni fa giocava al wolsburg pero adesso vale meta Bacca, che comunque non é un top player.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, come dicevo manca COMPLETAMENTE il senso della prospettiva e della misura in alcuni ^^
> NON ci sono attaccanti già formati migliori di lui che possiamo permetterci, l'alternativa era Dzeko ma è ancor di più una scommessa e ha un ingaggio faraonico. Oppure ti butti sui giovani promettenti, ma:
> 1) Sono una doppia scommesa (campionato diverso+confermarsi)
> 2) Galliani non li conosce
> 3) Zero appeal mediatico



ma non ci avevano detto che c'erano soldi da investire?? 1)abbiamo perso j.m. (anche se fà riserva di Bacca era il giocatore giustogiocatore2) non abbiamo preso kondgobia facendoci ridicolizzare da tutta europa e ora ci viene propinato tale Bacca ; c'è qualcosa che non torna o sbaglio???


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

il milan non fa le coppe il prossimo anno quindi questi giocatori non vengono...


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> ma non ci avevano detto che c'erano soldi da investire?? 1)abbiamo perso j.m. (anche se fà riserva di Bacca era il giocatore giustogiocatore2) non abbiamo preso kondgobia facendoci ridicolizzare da tutta europa e ora ci viene propinato tale Bacca ; c'è qualcosa che non torna o sbaglio???


I "soldi da investire" non si sa quanti siano, e contiamo che sono in mano a Galliani quindi è come averne la metà.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2015)

Storia di un fallimento già scritto


----------



## mrsmit (26 Giugno 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> il milan non fa le coppe il prossimo anno quindi questi giocatori non vengono...



Prendere i top player è impossibile sia per il costo spropositato che per l'appeal che abbiamo.
Bacca è un ottimo finalizzatore, è uno che fa i cosiddetti goal facili. Uno alla trezeguet o alla Inzaghi. Se Miha riesce a darci un buon gioco potrebbe rivelarsi un buon acquisto. 
Manca cmq un'altra punta e un regista, oltre a un buon centrale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Bacca potrebbe essere un bel colpo solamente se affiancato da ibra. Per me insieme sarebbero una bella coppia, uno fisico e tecnico, l'altro rapido e veloce. Potrebbe finalizzare tutti gli assist di ibra. Mi ricorderebbe un po la coppia ibra robinho seppur molto diversa come caratteristiche. Senza ibra potrebbe essere un vlamoroso flop



Uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti farebbe un figurone vicino ad Ibra, se vuoi uno veloce ci metti Stephan altro che Bacca.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *



Speriamo che scelga la pensione d'oro.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Prendere i top player è impossibile sia per il costo spropositato che per l'appeal che abbiamo.
> Bacca è un ottimo finalizzatore, è uno che fa i cosiddetti goal facili. Uno alla trezeguet o alla Inzaghi. Se Miha riesce a darci un buon gioco potrebbe rivelarsi un buon acquisto.
> Manca cmq un'altra punta e un regista, oltre a un buon centrale.


il gioco di miha è quello di mancini ai tempi dell'inter...io sinceramente il gioco di mancini non lo capisco quindi anche quello di miha è indecifrabile...l'unica cosa che cambia è la fortuna...miha è stato fortunato quest'anno ed è riuscito ad ottenere discreti risultati

per quanto riguarda i giocatori che mancano al milan...lasciamo perdere


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2015)

Su MC stanno mettendo le mani avanti,stanno facendo passare Bacca come un fenomeno 
Questo qua è il classico giocatore aiutato molto dal "sistema Siviglia",buon realizzatore ma non è quello che ti cambia la squadra.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti farebbe un figurone vicino ad Ibra, se vuoi uno veloce ci metti Stephan altro che Bacca.



certo...farebbe tutto ibra


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Gente, il peso di Bacca lo vedremo il 2 settembre. Se si sarà costruita una squadra in grado di giocare a calcio, Bacca potrà essere un'ottima punta. Ma non è Ibra, non crea il gioco, è un finalizzatore.



Appunto.
Pure il miglior Inzaghi e il miglior Bierhoff faticherebbero nel Milan attuale.
Qui ci salvano solo questi due.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su MC stanno mettendo le mani avanti,stanno facendo passare Bacca come un fenomeno




Ma fino a ieri Suma non lo derideva?

AHahahahahha


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> I sudamericani però hanno fattto spesso bene, e Bacca è Colombiano



Bene dove, al Milan? Ma se ne avevamo pieni gli zebedei del gruppo dei brasiliani fancazzisti. 
E poi quali colombiani hanno fatto bene al Milan? Armero? Zapata? Yepes, ma lui era ispanico.
Gli unici sudamericani che han fatto bene erano dei supercampioni, altrimenti hanno fallito.


----------



## medjai (26 Giugno 2015)

Non possiamo provare per Lacazzette meglio? Questo non mi piace perche devi spendere 30M e già ha 30 anni... Non mi sembra una buona inversione.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (26 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su MC stanno mettendo le mani avanti,stanno facendo passare Bacca come un fenomeno
> Questo qua è il classico giocatore aiutato molto dal "sistema Siviglia",buon realizzatore ma non è quello che ti cambia la squadra.



Ahiahaia allora mi sa che viene


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> certo...farebbe tutto ibra



Non conosco Bacca bene quanto Stephan ma dai gol che ho visto Bacca se li sogna quelli che sa fare Stephan, che da solo tirava avanti la carretta.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *


Lo capisco. È nel periodo migliore della sua carriera e si vuole giocare tutto per vincere trofei più importati.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma fino a ieri Suma non lo derideva?
> 
> AHahahahahha



Il bello è che la società fa sudare pure per Bacca.
Se salta Bacca, scommettiamo che si profila Immobile in prestito?


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> ... Lacazzette...


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non conosco Bacca bene quanto Stephan ma dai gol che ho visto Bacca se li sogna quelli che sa fare Stephan, che da solo tirava avanti la carretta.



El Shaarawy credo che abbiano intenzione di provarlo terzino (no, non scherzo) prima di prendere una decisione finale su di lui. 
In attacco non lo vediamo più, salvo sorprese.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non conosco Bacca bene quanto Stephan ma dai gol che ho visto Bacca se li sogna quelli che sa fare Stephan, che da solo tirava avanti la carretta.



io non conosco nè bacca nè stephan...ma non ci vuole molto per capire che il primo ha trovato l'anno buono e lo deve sfruttare al meglio mentre il secondo è un talento ma non un campione...


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> io non conosco nè bacca nè stephan...ma non ci vuole molto per capire che il primo ha trovato l'anno buono e lo deve sfruttare al meglio mentre il secondo è un talento ma non un campione...



Va detto che Bacca viene da due anni buoni e due Europa League vinte.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su MC stanno mettendo le mani avanti,stanno facendo passare Bacca come un fenomeno
> Questo qua è il classico giocatore aiutato molto dal "sistema Siviglia",buon realizzatore ma non è quello che ti cambia la squadra.



Suma era quello che nell'ultimo periodo era cambiato, quello che adesso diceva le cose come stanno


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *



Ecco gli acquisti che riesce a chiudere il Gallo: quelli dove o non ha concorrenza (Bertolacci) o dove la concorrenza sono i campionati fantocci.


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco gli acquisti che riesce a chiudere il Gallo: quelli dove o non ha concorrenza (Bertolacci) o dove la concorrenza sono i campionati fantocci.



Due giorni fa a TL aveva detto "Con Baselli e Bacca a San Siro non ci va nessuno".


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *



Io sinceramente non conosco per niente questo Bacca. Però leggo dei commenti molto entusiasti XD


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Va detto che Bacca viene da due anni buoni e due Europa League vinte.



si ma non puoi essere bravo solo 2 o 3 anni...o sei bravo sempre oppure sei un buon giocatore che ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi al momento giusto nel posto giusto...


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su MC stanno mettendo le mani avanti,stanno facendo passare Bacca come un fenomeno
> Questo qua è il classico giocatore aiutato molto dal "sistema Siviglia",buon realizzatore ma non è quello che ti cambia la squadra.


Ma se Suma ha dichiarato che bacca è un pippa


----------



## Ruud (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si devono guardare solo ai numeri..il calcio è altro..JM si vede che ha dentro il fuoco sacro dei bomber, è una forza della natura e di certo qui si sarebbe consacrato..Bacca invece c'ha quella faccia da sfigato tipo olivolì e gilardino..quel genere di giocatore che arriva qui e ha zero personalità e che all'impatto con san siro si imbratterà le mutande sicuro...
> 
> Paccone clamoroso...spero solo che inserendo quel paracarro di Rami si riesca a pagarlo "solo" 20 milioni..



LOL adesso un giocatore lo si giudica dalla faccia che ha. Usando questi parametri uno come Pirlo non avrebbe dovuto nemmeno mettere il piede su un campo da gioco, visto che dalla faccia sembra che dorma in piedi.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (26 Giugno 2015)

ma chi è sto bacca??? ma pentolacci e bacca sarebbero i famosi rinforzi del grande mercato??? spero di no e che questi siano buoni giocatori ma non titolari e che i veri TOP acquisti arrivino presto


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Va detto che Bacca viene da due anni buoni e due Europa League vinte.



Beh anche l'ultima stagione al Club Bruges fu ottima (numericamente, mica mi guardo le partite del Bruges  )


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

io non mi esprimo.L ho visto in El e mi è sembrato buono.Certo però che se non lo servi diventa nullo come tutti i 9 passati recentemente.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> ma chi è sto bacca??? ma pentolacci e bacca sarebbero i famosi rinforzi del grande mercato??? spero di no e che questi siano buoni giocatori ma non titolari e che i veri TOP acquisti arrivino presto



Chi è pentolacci?


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Chi è pentolacci?



il cugino di mastrota


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2015)

che fenomei pero'
ai mondiali bacca ha giocato , jm no 
ma jm e' un grande bacca una pippa
io li ho visti giocare preferisco bacca e pure in colombia e' + quotato
non sara' un fenomeno ma pure jm e' sopravvalutato


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io non mi esprimo.L ho visto in El e mi è sembrato buono.Certo però che se non lo servi diventa nullo come tutti i 9 passati recentemente.


^Esatto.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> che fenomei pero'
> ai mondiali bacca ha giocato , jm no
> ma jm e' un grande bacca una pippa
> io li ho visti giocare preferisco bacca e pure in colombia e' + quotato
> non sara' un fenomeno ma pure jm e' sopravvalutato



Quello delle Nazionali è il metro di paragone più errato e senza alcun fondo logico che esista.


----------



## albert (26 Giugno 2015)

Sono anni che Galliani li butta i soldi!!!! Perchè B. non lo fa fuori!?!?!' Io sto con Barbara.....Mr.G si è fuso il cervello .....o è la vecchiaia o 'altro'.....


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quello delle Nazionali è il metro di paragone più errato e senza alcun fondo logico che esista.


si ma io parlo x cio' che ho visto io
jm e bacca cambia poco , non e' uno forte l'altro pippa come passa qui
io vorrei il chicarito che se fosse con ibra faebbe una caterva di gol
prendibili meglio di bacca non ne vedo , dxeko? forse andrei sul bestione francese


----------



## folletto (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quello delle Nazionali è il metro di paragone più errato e senza alcun fondo logico che esista.



Basti pensare che a Messico '70 Rivera faceva da riserva a Mazzola....

Comunque, tornando a Bacca, di sicuro non mi esalta (come non mi esaltano Giroud, Dzeko e lo stesso J Martinez) ma da qui a dire che è scarsissimo (come molti sostengono) ce ne passa. Io l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte guardando partite del Siviglia e, per quanto ne possa capire di calcio, non si può dire che sia scarso. E' meno "bello" da veder giocare rispetto a Martinez ma, ripeto, scarso non è. Ok che a noi servirebbe qualcuno che possa da solo cambiare le sorti di una partita (tipo Ibra), ma i giocatori di quel tipo sono pochissimi e costosissimi, Ok che costa troppo ma i 30 o quasi per lui non sono uno scandalo quanto i 20 per Bertolacci. Insomma, se Sinisa riuscirà a mettere in campo una squadra con un gioco secondo me Bacca ci può stare.


----------



## Giangy (26 Giugno 2015)

Spero vada alla Roma, e magari noi prendiamo Luiz Adriano, visto che sono rimaste solo queste due alternative


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Bacca ha anche offerte dagli Emirati Arabi e dalla Cina. Ma preferirebbe restare in Europa. *


*
Sempre secondo Sportmediaset l'agente di Bacca è a Milano.*


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Gazzetta Tv, la Roma avrebbe superato il Milan nella corsa a Bacca. I giallorossi sarebbero in vantaggio sia perchè hanno avviato i contatti col giocatore da tempo, sia perchè disputeranno la Champions League. *


----------



## medjai (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta Tv, la Roma avrebbe superato il Milan nella corsa a Bacca. I giallorossi sarebbero in vantaggio sia perchè hanno avviato i contatti col giocatore da tempo, sia perchè disputeranno la Champions League. *



Dai, dai ! Bene così


----------



## Jackson86 (26 Giugno 2015)

Per me sinceramente non è un giocatore da buttare. Certo ci vogliono i centrocampisti che lo servano a dovere ma per me ripeto non è da buttare.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta Tv, la Roma avrebbe superato il Milan nella corsa a Bacca. I giallorossi sarebbero in vantaggio sia perchè hanno avviato i contatti col giocatore da tempo, sia perchè disputeranno la Champions League. *



Dai che forse lo evitiamo!


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Siviglia ha autorizzato il Milan a trattare direttamente con Bacca. Quindi, è un'apertura importante. Sono ore e giorni decisivi per provare a chiudere la trattativa, anche se non sarà facile perchè ci sono altri club interessati. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Rami.*


----------



## gabuz (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Siviglia ha autorizzato il Milan a trattare direttamente con Bacca. Quindi, è un'apertura importante. Sono ore e giorni decisivi per provare a chiudere la trattativa, anche se non sarà facile perchè ci sono altri club interessati. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Rami.*



Questa volta auguro a Di Marzio di sbagliarsi e tifo gazzetta


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questa volta auguro a Di Marzio di sbagliarsi e tifo gazzetta



Io Bacca non lo schiferei più di tanto, potrebbe essere una pedina giusta per la ricostruzione.. Poi, ripeto, serve la squadra per far giocare bene gli attaccanti!
Lui e Luiz Adriano sarebbero un bel upgrade rispetto a Destro-Pazzini..


----------



## Giangy (26 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Io Bacca non lo schiferei più di tanto, potrebbe essere una pedina giusta per la ricostruzione.. Poi, ripeto, serve la squadra per far giocare bene gli attaccanti!
> Lui e Luiz Adriano sarebbero un bel upgrade rispetto a Destro-Pazzini..


Se devo scegliere fra queste due alternative, dico Luiz Adriano


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Se devo scegliere fra queste due alternative, dico Luiz Adriano



Io invece tutti e due! Al massimo uno lo rivendi l anno dopo..


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2015)

Luiz Adriano lo trovo mediocrissimo, ha indovinato qualche partita in Champions. Per il resto non è mai uscito dal campionato ucraino. Bacca quanto meno è un buonissimo finalizzatore (50 gol negli ultimi 2 anni), serve affiancargli un giocatore in grado di fornire assist e creare spazi. Ibra in questo senso sarebbe perfetto, anche se non penso arriverà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Bacca avrebbe senso solo se preso insieme ad uno come Ibrahimovic, perchè secondo me come finalizzatore non è assolutamente da discutere. Sennò farebbe la fine di Destro, Matri, Torres ecc.


----------



## markjordan (26 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Bacca avrebbe senso solo se preso insieme ad uno come Ibrahimovic, perchè secondo me come finalizzatore non è assolutamente da discutere. Sennò farebbe la fine di Destro, Matri, Torres ecc.


sicuramente arrivano 2 punte


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta: per Bacca, il Milan deve stare attento soprattutto al Liverpool, che è sulle tracce del Colombiano.*


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Liverpool è ovunque, su ogni potenziale obiettivo del Milan. 

Di Laudisa comunque mi fido relativamente.


----------



## Pamparulez (27 Giugno 2015)

Mmmmh... Questo non mi piace per niente. Non significa che sia scarso, ma secondo me nel Milan non c'azzecca NIENTE. A noi serviva uno esattamente come J.Martinez.. O comunque uno come lui.. Non uno alla Bacca... 
Poi lo strapaghiamo pure... Ma insomma con 30 milioni possibile non si trovi niente di meglio?! Ma Mitrovic a 15 e un altro a 15 no?!?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2015)

dite che con gente che fa gioco e lo mette in condizione sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.
ma chi sarebbero i giocatori che lo mettono in condizione di farlo? de jong montolivo e bertolacci? o il gioco spumeggiante di .
[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] chiama la gente col proprio nome


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Mmmmh... Questo non mi piace per niente. Non significa che sia scarso, ma secondo me nel Milan non c'azzecca NIENTE. A noi serviva uno esattamente come J.Martinez.. O comunque uno come lui.. Non uno alla Bacca...
> Poi lo strapaghiamo pure... Ma insomma con 30 milioni possibile non si trovi niente di meglio?! Ma Mitrovic a 15 e un altro a 15 no?!?



La Juventus ha vinto uno scudetto con Matri. 
L'ha fatto perchè l'attacco era sostenuto da un centrocampo fortissimo e una difesa organizzata.

Morale: inutile puntare per forza su una grande prima punta. Di prime punte veramente forti ce ne sono poche, e quelle appena buone come Bacca le strapagahi. 
Sarebbe molto meglio allora puntare di più sul centrocampo e sull'attacco, ma Berlusconi ci sente poco da questo lato.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta: Bacca si avvicina al Milan


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Siviglia ha autorizzato il Milan a trattare direttamente con Bacca. Quindi, è un'apertura importante. Sono ore e giorni decisivi per provare a chiudere la trattativa, anche se non sarà facile perchè ci sono altri club interessati. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Rami.*



Mamma mia, e l'alternativa poi è Luiz Adriano 
Se mi mettessero in una stanza con Bacca e Luiz Adriano, con una pistola con un colpo, penso che lo userei per spararmi in testa.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta: Bacca si avvicina al Milan



Che tristezza.
50 milioni per due giocatori che non cambiano gli equilibri, che con Baselli arrivano come minimo a 55.

Juventus, 50 milioni per: Vidal, Lichtsteiner, Vucinic, Tevez. Più Pirlo, Llorente e Pogba a zero (si arriva a 50 con le commissioni ai procuratori). 

Milan, 50 milioni: Bertolacci e Bacca.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dite che con gente che fa gioco e lo mette in condizione sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.
> ma chi sarebbero i giocatori che lo mettono in condizione di farlo? de jong montolivo e bertolacci? o il gioco spumeggiante di .



.


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo di scamparla.
Se proprio dobbiamo spendere che ne spendano 50-55 per un 9 vero, non 50 per Bacca e Baselli.. per favore.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

30mln per Bacca e qualcosa di scandaloso.. sara posibile che il Milan nenmeno pensi a gente come Yarmolenko, Lamela o Mitrovic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta: Bacca si avvicina al Milan





Aron ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> 50 milioni per due giocatori che non cambiano gli equilibri, che con Baselli arrivano come minimo a 55.
> 
> Juventus, 50 milioni per: Vidal, Lichtsteiner, Vucinic, Tevez. Più Pirlo, Llorente e Pogba a zero (si arriva a 50 con le commissioni ai procuratori).
> ...



Ti trovo veramente abbattuto in questo periodo, e fa sensazione visto che eri sempre uno dei più positivi. 
Questo la dice lunga sulla negatività del momento, è davvero un pessimo periodo per tutte le speranze che avevamo.

Ovviamente quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Siviglia ha autorizzato il Milan a trattare direttamente con Bacca. Quindi, è un'apertura importante. Sono ore e giorni decisivi per provare a chiudere la trattativa, anche se non sarà facile perchè ci sono altri club interessati. Nella trattativa potrebbe entrare Rami.*



Bacca, Baselli, Gatto Soriano e il rinnovo di Bonera. Siamo imbattibili.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Boh a questo punto si può solo sperare che gli facciano una squadra decente per sfruttare le sue (poche) doti.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta: Bacca si avvicina al Milan



L'ennesimo finalizzatore che, senza neanche un centrocampista tecnico tantomeno un regista, fallirà clamorosamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ennesimo finalizzatore che, senza neanche un centrocampista tecnico tantomeno un regista, fallirà clamorosamente.



L'impressione è quella ma il mercato è ancora lungo. Speriamo che la società lo capisca e agisca di conseguenza.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'impressione è quella ma il mercato è ancora lungo. Speriamo che la società lo capisca e agisca di conseguenza.



Non credo. Hanno rinnovato a De Jong. Montolivo sarà titolare. Idem Bonaventura. Poi ci sono Poli, Honda, Suso, Muntari, Jose Mauri a parametro zero, Bertolacci appena acquistato e Baselli che verrà preso in settimana. Il pacchetto centrocampisti è completo. Non arriverà altro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non credo. Hanno rinnovato a De Jong. Montolivo sarà titolare. Idem Bonaventura. Poi ci sono Poli, Honda, Suso, Muntari, Jose Mauri a parametro zero, Bertolacci appena acquistato e Baselli che verrà preso in settimana. Il pacchetto centrocampisti è completo. Non arriverà altro.



Almeno un altro centrocampista forte (non José Mauri e Baselli) verrà preso. Speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di Witsel. Muntari invece credo che alla fine verrà piazzato altrove. Così come Nocerino. Honda e Suso verranno impiegati sulla trequarti, spesso pure Jack, quindi loro per me non rientrano nei discorsi dei 3 dietro.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Almeno un altro centrocampista forte (non José Mauri e Baselli) verrà preso. Speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di Witsel. Muntari invece credo che alla fine verrà piazzato altrove. Così come Nocerino. Honda e Suso verranno impiegati sulla trequarti, spesso pure Jack, quindi loro per me non rientrano nei discorsi dei 3 dietro.



Il trio titolare sarà De Jong - Montolivo - Bertolacci
Il trio delle riserve sarà José Mauri - Baselli - Poli
I trequartisti saranno Honda, Bonaventura, Suso
Le incognite: Muntari e Nocerino

Siamo più che al completo direi.


----------



## Jack14 (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'impressione è quella ma il mercato è ancora lungo. Speriamo che la società lo capisca e agisca di conseguenza.



Il problema è che, perso JM, di attaccanti che ti fanno reparto da soli in attacco ce ne sono pochi e difficili da acquistare. Se punti a un finalizzatore deve costruirgli intorno una squadra. Peró non dobbiamo aspettare fino ad agosto, perchè se cambiamo mezza squadra dovremo rodarla e far sí che sia affiatata per iniziare bene il campionato... spero vengano acquistati nuovi giocatori velocemente


----------



## folletto (27 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che, perso JM, di attaccanti che ti fanno reparto da soli in attacco ce ne sono pochi e difficili da acquistare. Se punti a un finalizzatore deve costruirgli intorno una squadra. Peró non dobbiamo aspettare fino ad agosto, perchè se cambiamo mezza squadra dovremo rodarla e far sí che sia affiatata per iniziare bene il campionato... spero vengano acquistati nuovi giocatori velocemente



Perfetto. Con una mezzala tecnica, un trequartista (o uno che comunque ti fa la giocata imprevedibile, uno che destabilizza le difese con un passaggio illuminante o saltando l'uomo) e magari anche con un terzino che sappia andare sul fondo e mettere dentro palloni invitanti per le punte basterebbe un buon centravanti (Bacca compreso). Almeno 2 di questi tre tipi di giocatori servono assolutamente per puntare in alto. Di Ibra ce n'è uno solo e comunque, anche se arrivasse, sarebbe un grosso limite puntare solo su di lui peraltro ormai 34enne. Serve comunque qualità dal centrocampo in su e un terzino / esterno Forte altrimenti addio sogni di gloria.
SE (magari con un DS capace) si riuscisse a metter sù una squadra come si deve a me Bacca andrebbe bene (sicuramente superiore a Matri e Pazzini) ma.....troppi SE e poi c'è Galliani.....la vedo nera


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il trio titolare sarà De Jong - Montolivo - Bertolacci
> Il trio delle riserve sarà José Mauri - Baselli - Poli
> I trequartisti saranno Honda, Bonaventura, Suso
> Le incognite: Muntari e Nocerino
> ...



Va bene, abbiamo capito che per te la campagna acquisti si ferma qui. Secondo me e altri no, verrà preso un altro centrocampista di qualità, anche se su quanto sarà di qualità e su quanto lo pagheremo dovremo piangere sangue as usual.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Va bene, abbiamo capito che per te la campagna acquisti si ferma qui. Secondo me e altri no, verrà preso un altro centrocampista di qualità, anche se su quanto sarà di qualità e su quanto lo pagheremo dovremo piangere sangue as usual.



Secondo me verrà preso un difensore (Astori, appena rientrato a Cagliari) e una punta, per l'appunto Bacca. Più Ibrahimovic che tenteranno come colpo ad effetto. Il resto stop.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me verrà preso un difensore (*Astori*, appena rientrato a Cagliari) e una punta, per l'appunto Bacca. Più Ibrahimovic che tenteranno come colpo ad effetto. Il resto stop.



Un altrO cesso. Perfetto. Ma non si poteva offrire una bella cifra per Romagnoli?


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un altrO cesso. Perfetto. Ma non si poteva offrire una bella cifra per Romagnoli?



Ma dai, aspettiamo che almeno le indiscrezioni vengano fuori, riesce anche a me a giocare al ribasso e dire che massimo arriva Drogba in attacco e Oddo in difesa, dai. 
A meno che Renegade non abbia le sue talpe da galliani, lol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma dai, aspettiamo che almeno le indiscrezioni vengano fuori, riesce anche a me a giocare al ribasso e dire che massimo arriva Drogba in attacco e Oddo in difesa, dai.
> A meno che Renegade non abbia le sue talpe da galliani, lol.




Conoscendo il condor pensare ad Astori e solo logico  Purtroppo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Conoscendo il condor pensare ad Astori e solo logico  Purtroppo.



La cosa positiva è che la difesa è talmente poco una priorità che ci sta di aspettare gli eventuali soldi di Bee.
Se ci saranno, uno fra Hummels/laporte/abdennour e/o Glik possono arrivare.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

*Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*


Speravamo in 20+Rami, speriamo che almeno non si alzi ulteriormente il prezzo.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Non riesco a capire perchè Martinez, che giocava nel porto e ha forse la stessa età o più di Bacca, fosse reputato un fenomeno mentre Bacca che quest'anno ha segnato tanto e ha deciso partite importanti di europa league tra cui la finale venga considerato un cesso. Se qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



Mi sembra un'offerta congrua


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perchè Martinez, che giocava nel porto e ha forse la stessa età o più di Bacca, fosse reputato un fenomeno mentre Bacca che quest'anno ha segnato tanto e ha deciso partite importanti di europa league tra cui la finale venga considerato un cesso. Se qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia.



Faccio un riassunto delle motivazioni che sono uscite fuori in questi giorni:
-Martinez regge da solo il peso dell'attacco mentre Bacca è solo un finalizzatore
-Martinez ha una faccia da vincente mentre Bacca assomiglia a Ricardo Oliveira
-Bacca è inelegante da vedere quando si muove


----------



## Schism75 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perchè Martinez, che giocava nel porto e ha forse la stessa età o più di Bacca, fosse reputato un fenomeno mentre Bacca che quest'anno ha segnato tanto e ha deciso partite importanti di europa league tra cui la finale venga considerato un cesso. Se qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia.



Perché guardandoli giocare si capisce. Bacca é molto meno potente, é una punta che tende ad essere più finalizzatrice e non ti migliora di molto l'attacco se non hai una squadra che produce gioco ed occasioni a iosa. Una versione migliorata, e non so quanto, di Destro.


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perchè Martinez, che giocava nel porto e ha forse la stessa età o più di Bacca, fosse reputato un fenomeno mentre Bacca che quest'anno ha segnato tanto e ha deciso partite importanti di europa league tra cui la finale venga considerato un cesso. Se qualcuno me lo spiega per cortesia.



forsem perche' e' un attaccante scarso che sa solo appoggiare in rete da 50 cm? suvvia e' scarsissimo stiamo prendendo un pacco che in italia fara' al massimo 5 gol.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



Rami non valeva sui 10 milioni? Quindi 32 mln per Bacca. OK.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Quindi Bacca è scarso e Martinez un fenomeno.

Bacca: 27 gol tra campionato e Europa League. 20 gol nella liga nello specifico, che è più competitiva del campionato portoghese: giocando nel porto pure io farei una decina di gol contro le temibili squadre della liga sagres. Inoltre 6 assist nella liga e 3 in europa league.

Martinez: 21 gol nella liga sagres (uno in più di bacca, giocando nella squadra più forte del campionato) e 7 gol in Champions. Numero di assist: zero. 

Età dei due: 28 anni 

Ora boh io non dico che Bacca sia un fenomeno, dico solo che idolatrare Martinez a scapito di Bacca sia un tantino esagerata come cosa, non stiamo parlando di Ibrahimovic o di Aguero. E le statistiche dei due mi sembra pendano a favore di Bacca, per quanto sia "inelegante".


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quindi Bacca è scarso e Martinez un fenomeno.
> 
> Bacca: 27 gol tra campionato e Europa League. 20 gol nella liga nello specifico, che è più competitiva del campionato portoghese: giocando nel porto pure io farei una decina di gol contro le temibili squadre della liga sagres. Inoltre 6 assist nella liga e 3 in europa league.
> 
> ...



Le statistiche? Ma Bacca l'hai visto che attaccante è? Uno che mette dentro i rimpalli, uguale spiccicato a Destro


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quindi Bacca è scarso e Martinez un fenomeno.
> 
> Bacca: 27 gol tra campionato e Europa League. 20 gol nella liga nello specifico, che è più competitiva del campionato portoghese: giocando nel porto pure io farei una decina di gol contro le temibili squadre della liga sagres. Inoltre 6 assist nella liga e 3 in europa league.
> 
> ...



Nella sezione Video c'è un filmato da youtube con tutti i gol di Bacca quest'anno. Ti dico solo che prima di vederlo la pensavo come te, specialmente basandomi sulle statistiche


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Le statistiche? Ma Bacca l'hai visto che attaccante è? Uno che mette dentro i rimpalli, uguale spiccicato a Destro



Ma anche se fosse, Martinez zero assist e bacca 9 assist e vabbè posso passarci su, sarà stato un anno fortunato per bacca. Ma secondo te Martinez è un Ibrahimovic e bacca un semplice destro ? Non credo, sorvolando pure le statistiche se proprio si vuole sorvolarle (per me sono piuttosto esplicative) non mi sembra ci sia tutta sta differenza.

E poi sai chi era uno che metteva dentro i rimpalli ? Il nostro vecchio allenatore, lui si che metteva dentro i rimpalli. Ed era l'attaccante più decisivo del globo. Inoltre secondo me Bacca è più tecnico di un Destro per esempio, siete voi che lo sottovalutate non so in virtù di cosa.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nella sezione Video c'è un filmato da youtube con tutti i gol di Bacca quest'anno. Ti dico solo che prima di vederlo la pensavo come te, specialmente basandomi sulle statistiche



Perchè scusa Martinez che gol fa ? Contro il Leixoes segnerei pure io. Pellè in Olanda faceva il Maradona, a guardare i video dei suoi gol sbavavi urlando al fenomeno. Bisogna contestualizzare un attimo le cose. La Liga Portoghese non è per niente competitiva, per di più giocando nel Team più forte del campionato o quasi.


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quindi Bacca è scarso e Martinez un fenomeno.
> 
> Bacca: 27 gol tra campionato e Europa League. 20 gol nella liga nello specifico, che è più competitiva del campionato portoghese: giocando nel porto pure io farei una decina di gol contro le temibili squadre della liga sagres. Inoltre 6 assist nella liga e 3 in europa league.
> 
> ...


21 gol nella liga sagres che ha 18 squadre(quindi quattro partite in meno) e con infortunio che gli ha fatto saltare quattro partite.Certo campionato portoghese meno competitivo ma allora anche Falcao che faceva più o meno gli stessi gol di Martinez al Porto non andava preso in considerazione.In più sette assist totali fra campionato e Champions e non zero.

Bacca invece è un buon giocatore,non lo schifo totalmente, però a mio parere ha qualcosa in meno.E 'meno completo.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fosse, Martinez zero assist e bacca 9 assist e vabbè posso passarci su, sarà stato un anno fortunato per bacca. Ma secondo te Martinez è un Ibrahimovic e bacca un semplice destro ? Non credo, sorvolando pure le statistiche se proprio si vuole sorvolarle (per me sono piuttosto esplicative) non mi sembra ci sia tutta sta differenza.
> 
> E poi sai chi era uno che metteva dentro i rimpalli ? Il nostro vecchio allenatore, lui si che metteva dentro i rimpalli. Ed era l'attaccante più decisivo del globo. Inoltre secondo me Bacca è più tecnico di un Destro per esempio, siete voi che lo sottovalutate non so in virtù di cosa.



L'attaccante più decisivo del globo aveva una squadra dietro mostruosa e in campionato aveva una media-gol ridicola. Lo sai chi metteva dentro pure i rimpalli? Quello che abbiamo preso dalla Roma l'anno scorso che in metà stagione avrà strusciato la palla 2-3 volte


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa Martinez che gol fa ? Contro il Leixoes segnerei pure io. Pellè in Olanda faceva il Maradona, a guardare i video dei suoi gol sbavavi urlando al fenomeno. Bisogna contestualizzare un attimo le cose. La Liga Portoghese non è per niente competitiva, per di più giocando nel Team più forte del campionato o quasi.



La metà dei gol di Bacca è a mezzo metro dalla porta

Pellè fa i gol da fenomeno in Olanda, ok. Ma Bacca non fa nulla: non dribbla, non scatta, non tira da più di dieci metri. La butta dentro da due metri e basta, tipo Destro


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa Martinez che gol fa ? Contro il Leixoes segnerei pure io. Pellè in Olanda faceva il Maradona, a guardare i video dei suoi gol sbavavi urlando al fenomeno. Bisogna contestualizzare un attimo le cose. La Liga Portoghese non è per niente competitiva, per di più giocando nel Team più forte del campionato o quasi.



Secondo il tuo ragionamento Van Basten era da lasciare in Olanda perchè contro il volendam segno pure io, Ibra idem.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'attaccante più decisivo del globo aveva una squadra dietro mostruosa e in campionato aveva una media-gol ridicola. Lo sai chi metteva dentro pure i rimpalli? Quello che abbiamo preso dalla Roma l'anno scorso che in metà stagione avrà strusciato la palla 2-3 volte



Certo, quanti attaccanti hanno segnato i gol decisivi che ha segnato Inzaghi ? I gol vanno anche pesati oltre che contati. E Inzaghi era più decisivo, quando contava, di tanti altri. Ibrahimovic per dirne uno che quando conta scompare.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento Van Basten era da lasciare in Olanda perchè contro il volendam segno pure io, Ibra idem.



Secondo il mio ragionamento uno non è scarso se segna a 10 metri dalla porta in spagna mentre l'altro un fenomeno se fa gol in rovesciata contro il Leixoes. Poi il tuo discorso non fila: Van Basten anche un cieco avrebbe visto che era un fenomeno. Qui si parla di giocatori "un tantino" inferiori e quindi più suscettibili di valutazione oggettiva riguardo certi parametri.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La metà dei gol di Bacca è a mezzo metro dalla porta
> 
> Pellè fa i gol da fenomeno in Olanda, ok. Ma Bacca non fa nulla: non dribbla, non scatta, non tira da più di dieci metri. La butta dentro da due metri e basta, tipo Destro




Martinez invece con 0 assist è un Ibrahimovic ? Non capisco. Veniva qui a fare assist a ripetizione e dribbling a manetta, insomma l'Aguero, il David Silva ? Uno con 0 assist in stagione ?


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Martinez invece con 0 assist è un Ibrahimovic ? Non capisco. Veniva qui a fare assist a ripetizione e dribbling a manetta, insomma l'Aguero, il David Silva ? Uno con 0 assist in stagione ?



Mi sembra un ottimo punto ^^


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Martinez invece con 0 assist è un Ibrahimovic ? Non capisco. Veniva qui a fare assist a ripetizione e dribbling a manetta, insomma l'Aguero, il David Silva ? Uno con 0 assist in stagione ?



ha fatto sette assist leggi meglio transfermarkt.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Martinez invece con 0 assist è un Ibrahimovic ? Non capisco. Veniva qui a fare assist a ripetizione e dribbling a manetta, insomma l'Aguero, il David Silva ? Uno con 0 assist in stagione ?



Ma perchè devi esagerare? Non porti niente in merito alla discussione. JM fa reparto da solo, sa giocare fuori dall'area, ha dribbling e soprattutto a differenza di Bacca è molto coordinato. 
E comunque, gli assist sono di JM 7... quindi non diciamo balle


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



Capisco lo scetticismo su Bacca, non l'esaltazione di Martinez.


Entrambi senza Ibra non mi dicono proprio niente.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fosse, Martinez zero assist e bacca 9 assist e vabbè posso passarci su, sarà stato un anno fortunato per bacca. Ma secondo te Martinez è un Ibrahimovic e bacca un semplice destro ? Non credo, sorvolando pure le statistiche se proprio si vuole sorvolarle (per me sono piuttosto esplicative) non mi sembra ci sia tutta sta differenza.
> 
> E poi sai chi era uno che metteva dentro i rimpalli ? Il nostro vecchio allenatore, lui si che metteva dentro i rimpalli. Ed era l'attaccante più decisivo del globo. Inoltre secondo me Bacca è più tecnico di un Destro per esempio, siete voi che lo sottovalutate non so in virtù di cosa.



Dimentichi di dire che il nostro vecchio allenatore aveva gente come Zidane e Rui Costa a fargli assist e giocava con i Del Piero e Shevchenko, hai detto niente. Bacca è un finalizzatore,non fa reparto da solo. Se non supportato nel migliore dei modi farà la fine di Destro.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Poi voglio vedere chi salirà sul carro di quelli "io l'avevo detto" quando il trio delle meraviglie Bonaventura, Bacca, Menez ci porterà in...europa league al massimo


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devi esagerare? Non porti niente in merito alla discussione. JM fa reparto da solo, sa giocare fuori dall'area, ha dribbling e soprattutto a differenza di Bacca è molto coordinato.
> E comunque, gli assist sono di JM 7... quindi non diciamo balle



Su un sito diceva 0, su un altro 6 in campionato e 1 in champions. Ma anche se fosse la mia valutazione non cambia. E chi sei tu per dirmi che esagero e non porto niente alla discussione ? Non sei nessuno. La tua parola vale quanto la mia. E per me Martinez non è il fenomeno che dipingete qui, e Bacca non è il cesso che dite.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capisco lo scetticismo su Bacca, non l'esaltazione di Martinez.
> 
> 
> Entrambi senza Ibra non mi dicono proprio niente.



Questo parere già ci può stare di più. Esaltarsi su Martinez per me ha poco senso. Poi a quella cifra, 35 mln...


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ha fatto sette assist leggi meglio transfermarkt.



Si, 6 assist in campionato e 1 in champions. Meno di Bacca comunque. Strano per un attaccante cosi completo, credo.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Su un sito diceva 0, su un altro 6 in campionato e 1 in champions. Ma anche se fosse la mia valutazione non cambia. E chi sei tu per dirmi che esagero e non porto niente alla discussione ? Non sei nessuno. La tua parola vale quanto la mia. E per me Martinez non è il fenomeno che dipingete qui, e Bacca non è il cesso che dite.



Si, ma calma... ho detto che non porti niente perchè cominci a fare paragoni insensati con giocatori come Aguero e non entri nel merito della discussione, portando anche dati falsi poi.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi di dire che il nostro vecchio allenatore aveva gente come Zidane e Rui Costa a fargli assist e giocava con i Del Piero e Shevchenko, hai detto niente. Bacca è un finalizzatore,non fa reparto da solo. Se non supportato nel migliore dei modi farà la fine di Destro.



Certo perchè infatti basta avere dietro gente buona per essere decisivi. Ibra allora ha dietro una delle squadre migliori del globo, e al Barca aveva dietro gente ancora più forte ma ha fallito. Inzaghi c'è poco da dire: giocava in uno squadrone ma era un attaccante decisivo. Uno che ti risolveva le grandi partite. Inelegante, scarso tecnicamente, però quando c'era da risolverla lui lo faceva. E questo non si può dire di molti attaccanti, che siano essi in squadre forti o meno.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si, ma calma... ho detto che non porti niente perchè cominci a fare paragoni insensati con giocatori come Aguero e non entri nel merito della discussione, portando anche dati falsi poi.



Dati falsi, ho preso un sito e mi son basato su quello. Ma il concetto non cambia. Paragoni insensati li fai tu, voi parlate di questo Martinez come di un fenomeno e di Bacca come di un cesso quando, statistiche alla mano, le cose sono diverse.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dati falsi, ho preso un sito e mi son basato su quello. Ma il concetto non cambia. Paragoni insensati li fai tu, voi parlate di questo Martinez come di un fenomeno e di Bacca come di un cesso quando, statistiche alla mano, le cose sono diverse.



1) Non ho detto che Martinez è un fenomeno
2) Con chi parla di calcio leggendo i dati di Wikipedia non ho interesse a discutere.
Buon proseguimento



Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 1) Non ho detto che Martinez è un fenomeno
> 2) Con chi parla di calcio leggendo i dati di Wikipedia non ho interesse a discutere.
> Buon proseguimento



E che dati dovrei leggere scusa ? Da quale dato empirico o astratto evincete che Martinez è molto meglio di Bacca ? Io ho visto il video dei gol di bacca e sinceramente mi piace come giocatore. E' un finalizzatore, è vero, ma infatti nel nostro attacco servirebbe ANCHE altro, una punta con più estro, alla Ibrahimovic. Ma Bacca per iniziare va bene. Da solo, sono d'accordo, non basta.


----------



## kundi (27 Giugno 2015)

Per me sono due buoni giocatori ma se dietro non c'è una squadra che fa gioco sono inutili, ho visto Martinez stanotte contro l'argentina, la colombia non ha giocato e lui non ha visto palla, sono due giocatori che se li prendevamo qualche anno fa andavano in panchina senza fiatare.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Certo perchè infatti basta avere dietro gente buona per essere decisivi. Ibra allora ha dietro una delle squadre migliori del globo, e al Barca aveva dietro gente ancora più forte ma ha fallito. Inzaghi c'è poco da dire: giocava in uno squadrone ma era un attaccante decisivo. Uno che ti risolveva le grandi partite. Inelegante, scarso tecnicamente, però quando c'era da risolverla lui lo faceva. E questo non si può dire di molti attaccanti, che siano essi in squadre forti o meno.



Ibra ha un modo di giocare per cui ai più alti livelli in Europa fallirà sempre. Inzaghi era un attaccante decisivo, ma è altrettanto vero che in campionato ad esempio non segnava quanto era lecito aspettarsi da lui. Diventa capocannoniere solo una volta con l'Atalanta, dopo di che non raggiunge mai i 20 gol. A noi non serve l'attaccante d'area se non abbiamo qualcuno dietro che lo mettanelle migliori condizioni e non ci sia più in generale una manovra che lo supporti.L'abbiamo già sperimentato!!


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ibra ha un modo di giocare per cui ai più alti livelli in Europa fallirà sempre. Inzaghi era un attaccante decisivo, ma è altrettanto vero che in campionato ad esempio non segnava quanto era lecito aspettarsi da lui. Diventa capocannoniere solo una volta con l'Atalanta, dopo di che non raggiunge mai i 20 gol. A noi non serve l'attaccante d'area se non abbiamo qualcuno dietro che lo mettanelle migliori condizioni e non ci sia più in generale una manovra che lo supporti.L'abbiamo già sperimentato!!



Ma infatti ho scritto che ci serve anche qualcuno che completi il reparto oltre a Bacca. Ma perchè tu pensi che invece Martinez da solo avrebbe avuto successo ? Pure comprando lui c'era da prendere un altro attaccante diverso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Giugno 2015)

Si ma SOLO con Ibra


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Per me sono due buoni giocatori ma se dietro non c'è una squadra che fa gioco sono inutili, ho visto Martinez stanotte contro l'argentina, la colombia non ha giocato e lui non ha visto palla, sono due giocatori che se li prendevamo qualche anno fa andavano in panchina senza fiatare.



*esattamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



Troppi soldi mnassimo 15 ma proprio regalati.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ho scritto che ci serve anche qualcuno che completi il reparto oltre a Bacca. Ma perchè tu pensi che invece Martinez da solo avrebbe avuto successo ? Pure comprando lui c'era da prendere un altro attaccante diverso.



Si ,ma Sherlocked non fare finta di non sapere che Martinez ha altre qualità che Bacca non ha. Il dribbling, il colpo di testa, etc etc. Tutte skills che ne fanno un giocatore nell'insieme migliore del connazionale,. Se poi tu pensi che basta mettere pure un comodino davanti perchè dietro hai Maradona a supportarti allora non parlo più.


----------



## folletto (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quindi Bacca è scarso e Martinez un fenomeno.
> 
> Bacca: 27 gol tra campionato e Europa League. 20 gol nella liga nello specifico, che è più competitiva del campionato portoghese: giocando nel porto pure io farei una decina di gol contro le temibili squadre della liga sagres. Inoltre 6 assist nella liga e 3 in europa league.
> 
> ...



I numeri contano poco o comunque non molto. Secondo me non c'è tantissima differenza tra i 2, come rendimento, anche se Martinez come talento e potenziale è superiore, mentre Bacca dovrebbe essere più affidabile come "testa" e disciplina (forse per questo è titolare in nazionale o forse l'altro è antipatico al selezionatore). Fatto sta che nessuno dei due da solo può rendere forte una squadra mediocre come (ahimè) il Milan attuale.
Se riuscissero, nonostante Galliani, ad allestire una squadra / rosa competitiva entrambi possono fare molto bene (tra i due meglio Martinez ma ormai è andato)


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*


Troppi. Se proprio dobbiamo dargli Rami io offrirei 12-15mln per Bacca più il francese.


----------



## davoreb (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ennesimo finalizzatore che, senza neanche un centrocampista tecnico tantomeno un regista, fallirà clamorosamente.



l'unico semiprendibile a cui non devi costruire la squadra è Ibra, anche con lewandosky o aguero devi costruire la squadra.

Cmq Bacca non lo prenderei mai ma unq punta è da prendere ma se di quel livello spero più giovane.


----------



## kundi (27 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi alla fine arrivano Ibra e Lukaku del nostro amico Raiola


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Si ,ma Sherlocked non fare finta di non sapere che Martinez ha altre qualità che Bacca non ha. Il dribbling, il colpo di testa, etc etc. Tutte skills che ne fanno un giocatore nell'insieme migliore del connazionale,. Se poi tu pensi che basta mettere pure un comodino davanti perchè dietro hai Maradona a supportarti allora non parlo più.



Ciascuno ha qualità che l'altro non ha. Bacca per esempio mi sembra più rapido. Sto dicendo soltanto che non è che con l'acquisto di Martinez saremmo a posto cosi. Pure lui necessita di un compagno di reparto che fornisca estro, fantasia, assist e giocate di qualità. Semplicemente dire che Martinez in confronto a Bacca è un fenomeno mi sembra qualcosa di puramente soggettivo e non supportato dai fatti, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole.


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Troppi. Se proprio dobbiamo dargli Rami io offrirei 12-15mln per Bacca più il francese.



Sì certo, le quotazioni del mercato di 3 anni fa. 
Dai gente, è inutile fare questi discorsi, i prezzi sono questi. Se non ti vanno bene, punti su un giovane (strapagando anche quello) o ti tieni Mitra matri


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> *esattamente.




Quoto. Qui si pensa che Martinez sia l'attaccante che da solo fa reparto, come Ibra per dire. Non è cosi. Pure a lui come a Bacca serve un gioco di squadra dietro a supportarlo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

io già me lo vedo non toccare palloni per 80 minuti..


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ciascuno ha qualità che l'altro non ha. Bacca per esempio mi sembra più rapido. Sto dicendo soltanto che non è che con l'acquisto di Martinez saremmo a posto cosi. Pure lui necessita di un compagno di reparto che fornisca estro, fantasia, assist e giocate di qualità. Semplicemente dire che Martinez in confronto a Bacca è un fenomeno mi sembra qualcosa di puramente soggettivo e non supportato dai fatti, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole.



Mai detto che Martinez sia un fenomeno, però per me è di una categoria superiore rispetto a Bacca e questo si riflette nel rendimento a fine campionato. È un pò come paragonare Shevchenko a Inzaghi. Chi prenderesti dei due? Per me nessun dilemma, vado sull'ucraino.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che Martinez sia un fenomeno, però per me è di una categoria superiore rispetto a Bacca e questo si riflette nel rendimento a fine campionato. È un pò come paragonare Shevchenko a Inzaghi. Chi prenderesti dei due? Per me nessun dilemma, vado sull'ucraino.



Se per te Martinez e Bacca hanno la stessa differenza che intercorre tra Sheva e Inzaghi allora non ha senso che continuiamo la discussione, perchè per me la differenza è sottile.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Se per te Martinez e Bacca hanno la stessa differenza che intercorre tra Sheva e Inzaghi allora non ha senso che continuiamo la discussione, perchè per me la differenza è sottile.



È ovvio che non ci sia la stessa differenza, ma quella che c'è non è sottile imho. Poi se dobbiamo spendere solo per spendere riempiendoci di mediomen, ok, tanto la strada presa sembra quella.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> È ovvio che non ci sia la stessa differenza, ma quella che c'è non è sottile imho. Poi se dobbiamo spendere solo per spendere riempiendoci di mediomen, ok, tanto la strada presa sembra quella.



Mediomen può essere bacca come martinez. Ma i giocatori non "medioman", come intendi tu, non li vendono. O a cifre folli tipo Cavani a 60 mln.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport: ecco l'offerta del Milan per Bacca. 22 milioni di euro più il cartellino di Rami.*



.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

ma a questo punto perchè non provarci per muriel? costa uguale ha 6 anni in meno e con miha stava esplodendo...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma a questo punto perchè non provarci per muriel? costa uguale ha 6 anni in meno e con miha stava esplodendo...



quoto...ma poi cavolo ma perché non abbiamo uno scouting? sono convinto che sparsi nel mondo ci sono giocatori che potenzialmente potranno diventare fortissimi. Mitrovic neanche lo conoscono....giusto per fare un esempio.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto...ma poi cavolo ma perché non abbiamo uno scouting? sono convinto che sparsi nel mondo ci sono giocatori che potenzialmente potranno diventare fortissimi. Mitrovic neanche lo conoscono....giusto per fare un esempio.



mitrovic non convince caratterialmente secondo me...il suo idolo è balotelli

ma sicuramente ci saranno 3-4 attaccanti in rampa di lancio in qualche campionato..


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: La clausola rescissoria di Bacca è di 30 milioni ma il Milan vuole inserire nella trattativa Rami che valuta 7 milioni, il Siviglia ritiene che il giocatore non valga quella cifra anche per via dell'ingaggio che prende lo stesso difensore.*


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ti trovo veramente abbattuto in questo periodo, e fa sensazione visto che eri sempre uno dei più positivi.
> Questo la dice lunga sulla negatività del momento, è davvero un pessimo periodo per tutte le speranze che avevamo.
> 
> Ovviamente quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.



Sono incazzatissimo.

La cosa che meno capisco è la loro comunicazione.
Che la comunicazione del Milan sia scesa da tempo a livelli bassissimi è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma è comunque riuscita a peggiore ancora di più.

A che serve pigliare per i fondelli le persone che lavorano o sono a contatto con l'orbita Milan? Forse a esporle a figure di mer-da?
Cosa serve a far passare Bee a uno del livello di Franco Ordine come uno a cui non gli venderesti neanche un albergo del Monopoli, per poi stringerci comunque un'alleanza (molto nebulosa tra l'altro)?
Cosa serve far filtrare a Mauro Suma che ci sarà una grande campagna acquisti a giugno e che la squadra sarà pronta entro il giorno del raduno? Suma ha già cambiato registro perchè spera ancora in un colpo di coda, rimandando il bilancio alla fine del calciomercato. 

Veramente, a che serve?
Hai portato più abbonati? No.
Hai migliorato il rapporto coi tifosi? No.
Hai riportato il Milan sul palcoscenico internazionale? No.
E' accaduto tutto il contrario. 
Siamo gli zimbelli d'Europa, Galliani è disintegrato, c'è uno strappo definitivo coi tifosi e molti addetti ai lavori si sono rotti veramente i coglio-ni.

L'unica che ha un po' di sale in zucca è Marina Berlusconi.
Lei almeno è coerente: non le interessa il Milan e lo vuole vendere. 

Vendano il più presto possibile e la finiscano con questo supplizio.

Pure se avessimo Bill Gates come socio di minoranza che ci butta 300 milioni di euro all'anno saremmo capaci di non fare nulla di buono a livello gestionale.


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma a questo punto perchè non provarci per muriel? costa uguale ha 6 anni in meno e con miha stava esplodendo...


Su Muriel si è inserita proprio ora la Roma


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La clausola rescissoria di Bacca è di 30 milioni ma il Milan vuole inserire nella trattativa Rami che valuta 7 milioni, il Siviglia ritiene che il giocatore non valga quella cifra anche per via dell'ingaggio che prende lo stesso difensore.*



Perchè Bacca vale 30mln......  Pollo chi lo compra, vero Galliani???


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Perchè Bacca vale 30mln......  Pollo chi lo compra, vero Galliani???


jm a 35 invece andava bene ? 
bacca e' + punta , non che mi piaccia ma non e' una pippa e poi non arriva


----------



## Ciachi (27 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono incazzatissimo.
> 
> La cosa che meno capisco è la loro comunicazione.
> Che la comunicazione del Milan sia scesa da tempo a livelli bassissimi è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma è comunque riuscita a peggiore ancora di più.
> ...




Tutto verissimo ...purtroppo !! 
Arrendiamoci ragazzi.


----------



## Marcoimi (27 Giugno 2015)

Se ragioniamo sulle cifre anche Jackson Martinez non valeva 35 milioni, come Kondogbia non ne vale 40, e Bertolacci 20 e Witsel quelli richiesti dai russi 40, se Laporte ha una clausola rescissoria di 42 milioni di euro poi siamo all'assurdo, questo fa capire come il mercato sia drogato da iper valutazioni ingiustificate. Per quanto riguarda Bacca, sinceramente mi lascia indifferente quanto mi lasciava indifferente Martinez del Porto, se mai arriverà personalmente lo valuterò per il suo rendimento, ma bocciarlo a priori non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> jm a 35 invece andava bene ?
> bacca e' + punta , non che mi piaccia ma non e' una pippa e poi non arriva



Jackson Martinez è su un altro livello rispetto a Bacca. Ed è pià indipendente.
Sono tanti 35 milioni anche per lui, ma hanno più senso.

30 milioni per Bacca sono invece esageratissimi.
E' una spesa che si può permettere un club di Premier, che ha un tale volume di introiti da poter rischiare un investimento simile.
Oltrettutto, è come costruire una casa dal tetto invece che dalle fondamenta.
A che serve prendere Bacca, fosse pure a parametro zero, se poi non hai la squadra giusta per supportarlo?
Ci vuole un regista e dei terzini che arrivino sul fondo a crossare. Dove sono i giocatori di questo tipo?
E' un mercato davvero fatto a caso. Il bello è che riescono a farlo pure coi soldi.

E' proprio vero che la società non riesce fare mercato a prescindere dalla disponibilità economica.
La Juventus lo dimostra: Pirlo, Khedira, Pogba e Llorente a parametro zero. Coi soldi prende Lichtsteiner, Tevez e Dybala.
Milan: Birsa, Vergara, Essien parametro zero. Coi soldi: Matri e Bacca.


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> jm a 35 invece andava bene ?
> bacca e' + punta , non che mi piaccia ma non e' una pippa e poi non arriva



Io tra i due Jm tutta la vita. Jm rispetto a Bacca oltre ad essere un gran finalizzatore ha una grande possenza fisica cosa che bacca non ha. Secondo me con questa squadra chiunque arriverà davanti sarà un fail clamoroso, non abbiamo uno e dico uno che sa dettare l'ultimo passaggio o ti crea l'invenzione di genio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Giugno 2015)

Dipende tutto se arriva Zlatan o no...senza di lui ogni singolo attaccante al mondo farebbe pena in un Milan del genere...ciò nonostante questo fa dei movimenti perfetti...e se lanciato bene davanti alla porta è un cecchino...ripeto il problema non è lui ma chi gli si mette attorno...


----------



## Reblanck (27 Giugno 2015)

Sarà un flop clamoroso se arriva !


----------



## Superpippo9 (27 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sarà un flop clamoroso se arriva !



Se non vi va bene nemmeno uno che ha fatto più di 50 goal negli ultimi due anni fra Liga e europaleague.. vi meritate Matri e Pazzini! !!


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Se non vi va bene nemmeno uno che ha fatto più di 50 goal negli ultimi due anni fra Liga e europaleague.. vi meritate Matri e Pazzini! !!



Devono costruirgli la squadra intorno. Altrimenti floppa davvero.
Non è Higuain, Cavani o Ibra.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2015)

messi ne fa 60 in un'unica stagione.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2015)

SPORTMEDIASET : BACCA -ADRIANO LA NUOVA COPPIA DEL GOL
ma vaffa. ... presa di **** per i tifosi


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Se non vi va bene nemmeno uno che ha fatto più di 50 goal negli ultimi due anni fra Liga e europaleague.. vi meritate Matri e Pazzini! !!



E' proprio questo il problema, viene preso solo perchè ha fatto 50 gol in Spagna nelle ultime due stagioni (dove anche Javi Moreno e Oliveira facevano caterve di gol), senza un progetto. Pensi che dietro questo acquisto ci sia programmazione? No, è solo un nome da spacciare come grande colpo al tifoso medio, quello che se gli dici "abbiamo preso uno che ha vinto due europa league e ha fatto 50 gol" è contento.
Io preferisco andare oltre ai numeri e ti dico ora che Bacca è una mezza pippa, che in un Milan come quello attuale non può che fallire, come hanno fallito tutte le altre punte che sanno solo finalizzare.


----------



## Dapone (27 Giugno 2015)

non sono convinto molto su Bacca.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2015)

piuttosto prendiamo belotti e lo paghiamo 1/5. bacca avvelenata no vi prego


----------



## Danielsan (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Bertolacci ( http://www.milanworld.net/bertolacci-al-milan-per-20-milioni-di-euro-quasi-fatta-vt29551.html ) il Milan si avvicina anche all'attaccante. Secondo Di Marzio, la società rossonera è in pressing fortissimo su Bacca. E' lui il prescelto per l'attacco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mah, non mi sembra il profilo dell'attacante che piace a Miha.. Con le dovute proporzioni, ma forse nemmeno troppe, Bacca è simile a Bergessio come profilo, giocatore che Miha aveva alla Samp,e che non ha fatto giocare molto, preferendogli attaccanti con caratteristiche diverse..( andando a prendere a gennaio tra l'altro Muriel / Eto'o.) 
Mi sorprenderebbe non poco la richiesta di un attaccante come Bacca da parte di Mihaijlovic.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Mah, non mi sembra il profilo dell'attacante che piace a Miha.. Con le dovute proporzioni, ma forse nemmeno troppe, Bacca è simile a Bergessio come profilo, giocatore che Miha aveva alla Samp,e che non ha fatto giocare molto, preferendogli attaccanti con caratteristiche diverse..( andando a prendere a gennaio tra l'altro Muriel / Eto'o.)
> Mi sorprenderebbe non poco la richiesta di un attaccante come Bacca da parte di Mihaijlovic.



Si ma bisogna rendersi conto di una cosa, il Milan sta cercando un centravanti con un profilo internazionale, per molti motivi. Sia perchè siamo il Milan, sia perchè bisogna ritornare ad avere visibilità. Ma quanti calciatori con questo profilo ci sono ad oggi disponibili a venire al Milan, fuori dalle coppe, che arriva da annate disastrose ed una situazione societaria ancora non ben delineata? Pochi. Ad oggi due, Jackson Martinez e Bacca. Il primo ha preferito, giustamente, altri lidi. Il secondo non ha una concorrenza particolarmente spietata (chissà perchè!) e noi siamo in pole. 

Ma io dico, capisco l'esigenza di un colpo internazionale davanti, ma se questo colpo corrisponde al profilo di Bacca ne faccio volentieri a meno. Per me è un calciatore perfetto per la liga, non per il calcio italiano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

Se lo prendono ha bisogno di un partner di livello ancora più alto, una seconda punta veramente top, a quel punto potrebbe essere anche un ottimo acquisto e una piacevole sorpresa


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2015)

bacca avrebbe un suo perchè con ibra a fianco...ma con addirittura luiz adriano a fianco sarebbe uno scandalo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

Leggiamo i nomi in orbita Milan dalla pagina del calciomercato : Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Witsel, Bertolacci, Baselli e...Zaccardo.

Mettiamo che il Milan riesca a prenderli tutti...(spesa totale sui CENTO MILIONI DI EURO)...ma che rinforzo è??
Buono per arrivare terzi se Mihalovic fa il miracolo e ogni domenica i pianeti si allineano.

Mai vista una roba del genere. Scandaloso, scandaloso


----------



## Danielsan (27 Giugno 2015)

Sono daccordo con te, anche se la situazione degli attaccanti "disponibili" di oggi potrebbe cambiare tra 15 giorni..
Anche a me Bacca dice poco, ma questo conta il giusto,visto che la gestione di una rosa l'ha l'allenatore e non io (purtroppo,o per fortuna..)

Ma il mio era un discorso diverso, tralasciando la bravura/profilo internazionale di Bacca è proprio il profilo tattico e tecnico che mi lascia sorpreso con il modo di giocare di Mihaijlovic. Ergo, o è una falsa pista per puntare a qualcun'altro ( incrocio le dita..) oppure Miha vuole giocare con una punta che stia "alta" ma che ti obbliga ad affiancarcene un'altra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.

Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*


che balls


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*



Giustifico l'acquisto solo se verranno presi ottimi centrocampisti e Ibrahimovic, altrimenti sarà un Destro 2.0


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*



Penso che sia praticamente sicuro che arrivi.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2015)

Vabè si dice accordo col giocatore.

In queste ultime 3 settimane ne abbiamo trovati di "accordi" con calciatori


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*



Aggiornata.


----------



## Tahva (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca.*


Ma non dovevamo fare tutto in segreto? Sanno praticamente ogni mossa...


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2015)

io punterei da pazzo quale sono su immobile...prestito con diritto di riscatto e cercherei in tutti i modi di prendere ibra...Ibra-immobile non sarebbe male...ma leggo che con bacca è quasi fatta...e quindi benvenuto oliveira 2...la schifezza...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa almeno al momento.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*



Aggiornamento completo


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Bacca non esclude ibra, è stato proposto anche Lukaku da Raiola, mentre più defilato ce Luois adriano. Arriveranno due o tre attaccanti ma molto dipende dalle cessioni*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*




yeeeee evviva  E' fatta!! *musichine di MC*


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*



Dicono che Rami sia cercato con insistenza dal Lione,quindi la butto lì: provarci per Lacazette,invece di spendere circa 30 pippi per Baccano?


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*



La cosa positiva è che i soldi ci sono.

La prima cosa negativa è che chi ha condotto le trattative per JM e Kondogbia ha cannato alla grande.

La seconda cosa negativa è che dopo Bertolacci prendere Bacca significa, per me, buttare nel water i soldi che ci sono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*



A me non dispiace ma non vale assolutamente 30 milioni, io spero che è come dice Pedullà che il Milan la sua strategia è di avere l'attacco Bacca-Ibra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Il Milan ha fatto passi avanti importanti, forse decisivi, negli ultimi minuti per Bacca. Il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il giocatore ora dovrà trattare con il Siviglia. Adil Rami non rientrerà nella trattativa.
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan in pressing su Bacca. I contatti con il Siviglia si sono intensificati, i rossoneri hanno trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e hanno sorpassato la Roma. Il Siviglia si sta convincendo a lasciarlo partire a una cifra inferiore a 30 milioni ( la clausola rescissoria del giocatore), si sta ragionando sulla formula, la modalità di pagamento e sulla possibilità di inserire Rami nella trattativa*



Acquisto che, a prescindere da quanto si spenderà per lui (si parla di 30), si potrà considerare positivo solo se affiancato da un top in attacco (Ibra) o ad un top a centrocampo (nei 3 o sulla trequarti). In poche parole: va servito. Altrimenti sarà un altro Torres o Destro.


----------

